# Sakti3 Perfecting Solid State Batteries



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Technology could result in cutting in half cost of electric car batteries.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm noticing that more and more of our news bot hits are pointing to the MIT Technology Review site...


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

This lady has the correct focus. Sure hope she succeeds.

"The ultimate criterion is affordability, in a product that has the necessary performance."


----------



## Ingot (Feb 25, 2011)

And then GM will patent it, claim it as theirs, and sell it only in their vehicles.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Ingot said:


> And then GM will patent it, claim it as theirs, and sell it only in their vehicles.


NO no you forgot.........GM will not put it in their car, they will sell it to Chevron or another oil company and claim it was too expensive to produce, then sit on it.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Not that I would defend what happened to the NiMH battery and the impact/EV1, but in fairness nickel is still a fairly expensive and heavy element.

The supplier in china that sold me my LiFePO4 battery does (or did last I checked) sell prismatic NiMH batteries but they were about double the price. They even carried nickel iron batteries too.

This might be assuming too much, but after all thats happened I could say that the plan to quash nickel based batteries sort of backfired because it pushed development toward other chemistries like lithium which was still in its infancy back then. Now that the chinese have their own patents on several versions of lithium batteries, its unlikely that they could ever be stopped.


----------

